
Analyse Asia 57: Innovation in Asia Banking with Neal Cross - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/05/episode-57-innovation-in-asia-banking-with-neal-cross/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Neal Cross, the Chief Innovation Officer from Development Bank of
Singapore (DBS) shared the story behind how DBS kickstarted its innovation
efforts both internally with the bank and externally with the startup
ecosystem from Singapore to Hong Kong. He also offered his thoughts and
perspectives on the disruptive technologies to banking from blockchain and
bitcoin to mobile payments.

